# 2020 bike season



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2020)

With weather being what is been down here in Middletown NY ready to start biking
I rode about 6 miles in February 
Maybe this thread bring back winter or spring conditions.
I mostly likely done skiing if it does not snow or no spring conditions in Catskills I ok with that.
As a winter person who likes all season just ready to move on from pretty terrible season for South North East
Wish I lived north of Albany
.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 3, 2020)

March 3 2020
3 miles this morning it was warm here in Middletown Hudson valley of NY


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 8, 2020)

Sunday March 8 rode about 3 miles today
Lovely warm today


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 14, 2020)

Friday March 14 2020
5 miles ridden in beautiful afternoon that got near 70 in Middletown
No others coming in my space on bike compared to ski and snowboard hills
I glad mid Hudson Valley has so many beautiful bike spot s
Also really looking forward to completion of rail trail from Middletown to Goshen
The other half from Goshen to Monroe has some nice riding was completely like 20 years ago


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 15, 2020)

Sunday today March 14 . 6 miles on my old bike yes I went to quick check for lunch
No lines or people in there I say if was 90% less people to normal lunch hour
I did expect that but said to reality


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 17, 2020)

Tuesday st patty day
4 miles in 44 minutes in hills of Hudson Valley.
Good day with nice sun
No need for lunch break


----------



## NYDB (Mar 17, 2020)

Are you riding in wet cement?


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 18, 2020)

NY DirtBag said:


> Are you riding in wet cement?



Yes 
Streets


----------



## boston_e (Mar 29, 2021)

Riding season definitely seemed to start early here in North Shore Massachusetts.  People have been out for a couple of weeks at least and we got out for our first ride on Saturday.  Great ride - 8.8 Miles in one of our local state forests.  I couldn't believe how dry the trails were overall (especially for the end of March).  In a way it felt strange to be out (almost like we flipped a switch instantly from ski season to Mt Bike season).

Who knows but we may be making an early gravitation towards biking over skiing this spring.


----------



## boston_e (Apr 7, 2021)

Another 10 miles in Willowdale State forest this past weekend (North Shore Mass), trails are in great shape.  Will probably mix it up this weekend and try Georgetown Rowley state forest or venture up to southern New Hampshire and check out Stratham Hill or Exeter.  Definitely an early start to the bike season..... seems like skiing is fully in our rear view mirror at this point, although we may go for one more spring skiing day at Killington if the mood strikes us.


----------



## boston_e (Apr 26, 2021)

As I suspected earlier we have pretty much made the full switch to biking at this point.  Still may sneak in a last Superstar day if it strikes us but hard to pull away from the bikes at this point.  We have pretty much been on a Willowdale, Stratham Hill, Georgetown Rowley rotation.  The riding conditions have been great!


----------

